# Probleme bei Druckregelung mit SEW - Movitrac B



## Stefan1312 (27 Juli 2021)

Guten Morgen 

Ich habe vergangene Woche eine Druckregelung mit einem SEW Movitrac B aufgebaut.

Folgende Komponenten wurden verwendet:

SEW Movitrac B: MC07B0150-503-4-00 mit Profibus - Schnittstellenkarte
ATB Asychronmotor AF160M/2B-11 im Dreieck angeschlossen: 400V, 28,5A, 15kW S1 cosPhi 0,87
Als Rückmeldung dient mir ein Drucksensor der Firma IFM: PN2071 (befindet sich direkt am Ausgang der Pumpe (Fa. Kral WFS 32.BBA.00021)) 
Rückmeldesignal: 4-20mA

Den Regelkreis hab ich versucht entsprechend dem Systemhandbuch Seite  (Ausgabe 04/2007) aufzubauen. Das hat auch soweit geklappt.

-> den Sollwert gebe ich über mein PLC Programm vor, die Rückmeldung erfolgt über den IFM Drucksensor und der Regelkreis wird am Umrichter geschlossen.

Meine "ersten" Regelungsparameter habe ich über das Einstellverfahren nach Ziegler Nicols ermittelt. Den I -Anteil ausgeschaltet und die P-Verstärkung solange erhöht bis es zu einer Dauerschwingung des Systems gekommen ist. Hierüber hab ich mir dann die P-Verstärkung sowie den I - Anteil ermittelt.

Für kleinere Drehzahlen ( <1000U/min) funktioniert die Regelung auch recht gut. Leider beginnt der Motor bei höheren Drehzahlen >1000U/min zu schwingen und wird dadurch instabil. 
Konnte hierbei leider keine Parameter finden, um diesen Zustand zu vermeiden. Vor allem finde ich auch relativ wenig Einstellmöglichkeiten bei diesem Umrichter.. (oder ich habe die passenden noch nicht entdeckt  )

Kann mir hier vl jemand Tipps geben, wie man diese Regelungen am "besten" einstellt? - die Dynamik spielt in unserer Anwendung nahezu keine Rolle. 

Freue mich über eure Rückmeldungen! 

LG Stefan


----------



## winnman (27 Juli 2021)

Meinst du mit instabil und Schwingen, das die Drehzahl vom FU schwingt?
Wenn ja, teste mal in diesem Bereich den FU mit Festdrehzahl ob das System dann ruhig wird.

Es gibt durchaus auch im Hydrauliksystem Schwingkreise.

Wenn das mit Festdrehzahl ruhig wird, dann musst du die Regelparameter anpassen, 
Wenn es nicht ganz ruhig wird, dann sollte dieser Drehzahlbereich (den musst du dann genauer ermitteln) nach Möglichkeit ausgeschlossen werden (also schnell darüber weggehen)

Das kann aber interessant werden.
Wie schaut denn die Hydraulik dahinter aus? gibt es Ausdehnungsgefäße/Windkessel, gibt es auf der Hydraulischen seite auch noch geregelte Entnahmen? (die können dir durchaus auch noch mit reinspielen, . . .


----------



## Stefan1312 (28 Juli 2021)

Hallo Winnman,

ja genau, also die Drehzahl schwingt dann ziemlich stark/immer stärker... zu Beginn schwingt sich der Regelkreis auf seinen Sollwert ein und beginnt dann langsam instabil zu werden... bei fester Drehzahl sinds so um die +-5 U/min..

Bin heute draufgekommen, dass die Pumpe teilweise Luft angesaugt hat, haben nun Kühlschmiermittel nachgefüllt.. zum Schluss war sie nun mit den Parametern stabil...? ... ich hoffe das bleibt nun auch so :/

Hinten hängt gar nichts mehr dran.. es handelt sich in unserer Anwendung um eine Druckregelung für das Kühlschmiermittel für einen Bohrprozess. Nach der Pumpe geht das Kühlschmiermittel direkt durch ein Bohrrohr.
Drehzahlmäßig kann ich leider keinen Bereich ausschließen, weil der Druck von 0 - 100 bar kontinuierlich vorgegeben wird.

weißt du zufällig, ob es auf den SEW Umrichtern eine Funktion gibt, die eventuell automatisch erkennt dass die Pumpe im Betrieb plötzlich zu schwingen beginnt? .. 

wie realisierst du normalerweise Druckregelungen? .. direkt am Umrichter (so wie ich momentan) oder löst du das ganze über die PLC?

LG


----------



## winnman (29 Juli 2021)

SEW hab ich keine Erfahrung, nach Möglichkeit direkt im FU, (Ausnahme, der FU sitzt irgendwo in der Pampas, dann in der SPS, weil da kann  mann dann schön auch von der Ferne an den Regelparametern rumspielen).

Ja wenn du Festdrehzahl vorgibst und die Drehzahl schwankt, dann ist das Problem eben auf der Hydraulikseite


----------

